# Sketchup Resources



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*The Original Incra Jig*

while working and designing my router table I noticed that there are no Incra Models on Sketchup 3D Warehouse at all. I do not have any of the LS positioner systems, and would have liked to have a 3D model version to incorporate into my design and see how it would work with different sizes table tops…

I do however have the Original Incra Jig, and figured I could model it out, and put it on 3D Warehouse for anyone that might be interested in it, and could use it in their designs. so without any further a due, here it is:

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/mini?mid=dd0eece5b5312cc831d89236e920cb18

It is based on main component that consists the 2 base/top parts as components for easy moving around to different distances. you can just model/add a fence of your preference ,and see how it would work on a given table top, or certain configuration.

Peace.

EDIT: Special Thanks to *DaveR* for helping to clean and polish this model up and reduce it's size!


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *The Original Incra Jig*
> 
> while working and designing my router table I noticed that there are no Incra Models on Sketchup 3D Warehouse at all. I do not have any of the LS positioner systems, and would have liked to have a 3D model version to incorporate into my design and see how it would work with different sizes table tops…
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I have one of these jigs and I used it to make some jewelry boxes.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/12305


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *The Original Incra Jig*
> 
> while working and designing my router table I noticed that there are no Incra Models on Sketchup 3D Warehouse at all. I do not have any of the LS positioner systems, and would have liked to have a 3D model version to incorporate into my design and see how it would work with different sizes table tops…
> 
> ...


Lev, you are a scholar and a gentleman. Thank you.

I have almost finished designing my next router table, and have been looking for models of this jig and its standard fence and right angle fixture. On 30-Dec-08 I wrote to Incra asking them if they had, or knew of an SU model for this jig, but they don't. Believe it or not, They wrote back to me on 30 December!! I expected them to be closed for the holidays.

With your permission, I'll write back to them and give them the link to your model.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *The Original Incra Jig*
> 
> while working and designing my router table I noticed that there are no Incra Models on Sketchup 3D Warehouse at all. I do not have any of the LS positioner systems, and would have liked to have a 3D model version to incorporate into my design and see how it would work with different sizes table tops…
> 
> ...


Thank you *PG_Zac*, I'm glad it was useful for someone. Feel free contacting Incra with the Link, if It can help others it'll be even better.

in the mean time you might want to check the next installment in this blog series that is the Incra Right Angle Fixture so you can use that one as well.


----------



## joeCommercial (May 3, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *The Original Incra Jig*
> 
> while working and designing my router table I noticed that there are no Incra Models on Sketchup 3D Warehouse at all. I do not have any of the LS positioner systems, and would have liked to have a 3D model version to incorporate into my design and see how it would work with different sizes table tops…
> 
> ...


As a thrifty woodworker this jig is a godsend. Not only is it extremely easy to use, it also comes with an excellent video and manual and is fantastic for use with a table saw as well. A great buy and a must-have, just like the other Incra products.


----------



## joeCommercial (May 3, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *The Original Incra Jig*
> 
> while working and designing my router table I noticed that there are no Incra Models on Sketchup 3D Warehouse at all. I do not have any of the LS positioner systems, and would have liked to have a 3D model version to incorporate into my design and see how it would work with different sizes table tops…
> 
> ...


That's a beauty you got there, and I think it's also a lot simpler to achieve for an average DIY-er such as myself. I helped a buddy once with a pretty adventurous attempt in tool cabinet making - instructions are found in Lord Nibbo's blog. That was an eye opener and certainly made my heart skipped a bit when I saw the end result.


----------



## jennydevon (Jun 23, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *The Original Incra Jig*
> 
> while working and designing my router table I noticed that there are no Incra Models on Sketchup 3D Warehouse at all. I do not have any of the LS positioner systems, and would have liked to have a 3D model version to incorporate into my design and see how it would work with different sizes table tops…
> 
> ...


I am a big fan for Incra products too - they well worth every penny and like they say, really 'nifty in tight corners'.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Incra Right Angle Fixture*

Also added the Right Angle Fixture if anyone needs it for modeling purposes. this is the fixture that comes with the Original Incra Jig. I believe that there is a slightly different fixture for the LS positioner fences

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/mini?mid=9b64977a6f4865837c8a6f605bda9c8f


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Incra Right Angle Fixture*
> 
> Also added the Right Angle Fixture if anyone needs it for modeling purposes. this is the fixture that comes with the Original Incra Jig. I believe that there is a slightly different fixture for the LS positioner fences
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/mini?mid=9b64977a6f4865837c8a6f605bda9c8f


Thanks Lev,

Just in time for me to complete my Router table design.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Woodpecker's Router Table Plate*

This is a model for the Woodpecker's router table plate sized 9-1/4" x 11-3/4". it is the same size for all their lift/non lift plates, also same size for the pinnacle plates, Jessem plates, and incra plates that are 9-1/4"x11-3/4" in size. the material width is 3/8" but can be modified to fit other materials.

(although it is advertised as 9-1/4"x11-3/4" is it slightly different - I think the margin of error is in the 1/1000 range. but the model is according to the exact specs)

Special Thanks to *Tom Adamski* for helping with the texture and measurements. Thanks Tom!!!

enjoy.

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/mini?mid=c0360c54f8ddcdb87c8a6f605bda9c8f


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Woodpecker's Router Table Plate*
> 
> This is a model for the Woodpecker's router table plate sized 9-1/4" x 11-3/4". it is the same size for all their lift/non lift plates, also same size for the pinnacle plates, Jessem plates, and incra plates that are 9-1/4"x11-3/4" in size. the material width is 3/8" but can be modified to fit other materials.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the models Lev.


----------



## Stoli (Mar 7, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Woodpecker's Router Table Plate*
> 
> This is a model for the Woodpecker's router table plate sized 9-1/4" x 11-3/4". it is the same size for all their lift/non lift plates, also same size for the pinnacle plates, Jessem plates, and incra plates that are 9-1/4"x11-3/4" in size. the material width is 3/8" but can be modified to fit other materials.
> 
> ...


Any plans to create a model of the Leigh D4R?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Woodpecker's Router Table Plate*
> 
> This is a model for the Woodpecker's router table plate sized 9-1/4" x 11-3/4". it is the same size for all their lift/non lift plates, also same size for the pinnacle plates, Jessem plates, and incra plates that are 9-1/4"x11-3/4" in size. the material width is 3/8" but can be modified to fit other materials.
> 
> ...


If someone can ship one to me - I'll model it. ;o) I'll try and see if I can find dimensions online, or through Leigh to model it up since I do not have one available to me physically, and I'll post it up it if I can get it.


----------



## Stoli (Mar 7, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Woodpecker's Router Table Plate*
> 
> This is a model for the Woodpecker's router table plate sized 9-1/4" x 11-3/4". it is the same size for all their lift/non lift plates, also same size for the pinnacle plates, Jessem plates, and incra plates that are 9-1/4"x11-3/4" in size. the material width is 3/8" but can be modified to fit other materials.
> 
> ...


I could take pictures from various angles and include a ruler in each pic…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Woodpecker's Router Table Plate*
> 
> This is a model for the Woodpecker's router table plate sized 9-1/4" x 11-3/4". it is the same size for all their lift/non lift plates, also same size for the pinnacle plates, Jessem plates, and incra plates that are 9-1/4"x11-3/4" in size. the material width is 3/8" but can be modified to fit other materials.
> 
> ...


*Stoli*- it's worth a shot, not sure how accurate I can tune myself to such pictures - but it's better than nothing. PM me if you get a chance to get those pics done.


----------



## JohnChristmas (Mar 4, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Woodpecker's Router Table Plate*
> 
> This is a model for the Woodpecker's router table plate sized 9-1/4" x 11-3/4". it is the same size for all their lift/non lift plates, also same size for the pinnacle plates, Jessem plates, and incra plates that are 9-1/4"x11-3/4" in size. the material width is 3/8" but can be modified to fit other materials.
> 
> ...


It would be good to include a comprehensive list of recommended store locations in our states.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Lee Valley/Veritas Tail Vise Screw Hardware*

Now that I received the tail vises for my workbench, I have modeled them in Sketchup so that I can play around with it for a more precise location and drilling plans before I have to physically deal with the heavy top material.

This model is design to be light and fast, and as such does not go into vast details such as screw spirals etc. Instead it is designed to be used for measurements and sizing, both in terms of the actual hardware measurements and shapes, and screw hole locations.

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/mini?mid=a0fa4593d56bc7348e07fe763d5293dd&etyp=im&width=400&height=300

Feel free to download and use this in your upcoming Sketchup projects and designs.

Peace,
Sharon.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Lee Valley/Veritas Tail Vise Screw Hardware*
> 
> Now that I received the tail vises for my workbench, I have modeled them in Sketchup so that I can play around with it for a more precise location and drilling plans before I have to physically deal with the heavy top material.
> 
> ...


Very nice drawing, i have added it to my collection. Are you gonna update your drawing?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Lee Valley/Veritas Tail Vise Screw Hardware*
> 
> Now that I received the tail vises for my workbench, I have modeled them in Sketchup so that I can play around with it for a more precise location and drilling plans before I have to physically deal with the heavy top material.
> 
> ...


cool drawing


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Lee Valley/Veritas Tail Vise Screw Hardware*
> 
> Now that I received the tail vises for my workbench, I have modeled them in Sketchup so that I can play around with it for a more precise location and drilling plans before I have to physically deal with the heavy top material.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

*sIKE*- I think I'm going to keep this one as is as the purpose of it has been achieved. I will however update my workbench drawing with this new model so that I can see more clearely how to size things around it to fit perfectly.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Lee Valley/Veritas Tail Vise Screw Hardware*
> 
> Now that I received the tail vises for my workbench, I have modeled them in Sketchup so that I can play around with it for a more precise location and drilling plans before I have to physically deal with the heavy top material.
> 
> ...


huh. cool! how did you link that model here on LJ to the sketchup database? I've been wondering how to do that.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Lee Valley/Veritas Tail Vise Screw Hardware*
> 
> Now that I received the tail vises for my workbench, I have modeled them in Sketchup so that I can play around with it for a more precise location and drilling plans before I have to physically deal with the heavy top material.
> 
> ...


Thanks AaronK. once you're signed to your sketchup/warehouse account and see a model, there are 2 buttons under the model view. one is "link" which will give you the URL for your model that you can place someplace else to link to your model (text only). the other is "Include" which will give you a snipplet of code that you can add elsewhere, this is what I'm using and it shows you an image of the model plus a link to it on sketchups' 3dwarehouse.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Lee Valley/Veritas Tail Vise Screw Hardware*
> 
> Now that I received the tail vises for my workbench, I have modeled them in Sketchup so that I can play around with it for a more precise location and drilling plans before I have to physically deal with the heavy top material.
> 
> ...


cool, thanks!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Lee Valley/Veritas Tail Vise Screw Hardware*
> 
> Now that I received the tail vises for my workbench, I have modeled them in Sketchup so that I can play around with it for a more precise location and drilling plans before I have to physically deal with the heavy top material.
> 
> ...


No stopping you now with SU is there lol….......

Andy


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Incra 17" LS Positioner System*

Finally got the fence and was able to model it out last night. I wish I had the opportunity to do this earlier, or at least have this model before I cut the hole in my router table top for the router plate as based on this fence I would have liked to put it 2.5" more to the front. but. 2.5" is not that critical, and I could move the fence backwards if needed.

hope this can help someone else:

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/mini?mid=e83f9ad6b7632293bca0946585850f52&etyp=im&width=400&height=300

this is not a production model, but just a model to help visualize and design a router table as the sizes can help design a top to house this etc.

Peace


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Incra 17" LS Positioner System*
> 
> Finally got the fence and was able to model it out last night. I wish I had the opportunity to do this earlier, or at least have this model before I cut the hole in my router table top for the router plate as based on this fence I would have liked to put it 2.5" more to the front. but. 2.5" is not that critical, and I could move the fence backwards if needed.
> 
> ...


I upgrades to the LS positioner when they first came out. They offered a deal to change from the older version.

So I'm thinking of building a router table and use all of my parts to put another one together.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Incra 17" LS Positioner System*
> 
> Finally got the fence and was able to model it out last night. I wish I had the opportunity to do this earlier, or at least have this model before I cut the hole in my router table top for the router plate as based on this fence I would have liked to put it 2.5" more to the front. but. 2.5" is not that critical, and I could move the fence backwards if needed.
> 
> ...


I must say - the videos online don't do this fence justice. the base is juts MASSIVE. it really does look like it's designed for fine woodworking. everything is BIG and convenient to use, however, the movements are so fine that it's remarkable. I felt like this order was a luxury (and it is for me) but after getting introduced to this fence system, I just couldn't see myself getting anything else. I have been waiting for a long long time for this. the wait was worth it.

Karson - so you still have the older TSIII positioner? so you would only need a cross fence to have a complete system right? that would be a nice addition.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Incra 17" LS Positioner System*
> 
> Finally got the fence and was able to model it out last night. I wish I had the opportunity to do this earlier, or at least have this model before I cut the hole in my router table top for the router plate as based on this fence I would have liked to put it 2.5" more to the front. but. 2.5" is not that critical, and I could move the fence backwards if needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, If there's something I don't like is a heavy model that starts to lag when you're trying to orbit around your design. so I try to keep things light. I even dropped some details which I felt are unnecessary for the purpose of this model.

nice to see you around.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Incra 17" LS Positioner System*
> 
> Finally got the fence and was able to model it out last night. I wish I had the opportunity to do this earlier, or at least have this model before I cut the hole in my router table top for the router plate as based on this fence I would have liked to put it 2.5" more to the front. but. 2.5" is not that critical, and I could move the fence backwards if needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sharon - I'm always happy to add to my design library.

I'll look at it later tonight.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Incra 17" LS Positioner System*
> 
> Finally got the fence and was able to model it out last night. I wish I had the opportunity to do this earlier, or at least have this model before I cut the hole in my router table top for the router plate as based on this fence I would have liked to put it 2.5" more to the front. but. 2.5" is not that critical, and I could move the fence backwards if needed.
> 
> ...


Very much appreciated! You make great models.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Incra 17" LS Positioner System*
> 
> Finally got the fence and was able to model it out last night. I wish I had the opportunity to do this earlier, or at least have this model before I cut the hole in my router table top for the router plate as based on this fence I would have liked to put it 2.5" more to the front. but. 2.5" is not that critical, and I could move the fence backwards if needed.
> 
> ...


you're welcome.

glad some of you here found it useful.

enjoy.


----------



## mnik (Jun 19, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Incra 17" LS Positioner System*
> 
> Finally got the fence and was able to model it out last night. I wish I had the opportunity to do this earlier, or at least have this model before I cut the hole in my router table top for the router plate as based on this fence I would have liked to put it 2.5" more to the front. but. 2.5" is not that critical, and I could move the fence backwards if needed.
> 
> ...


JSYK, your work keeps working. Using it right now. Thx!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Incra 17" LS Positioner System*
> 
> Finally got the fence and was able to model it out last night. I wish I had the opportunity to do this earlier, or at least have this model before I cut the hole in my router table top for the router plate as based on this fence I would have liked to put it 2.5" more to the front. but. 2.5" is not that critical, and I could move the fence backwards if needed.
> 
> ...


glad to hear that. thanks!


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

PurpLev said:


> *Incra 17" LS Positioner System*
> 
> Finally got the fence and was able to model it out last night. I wish I had the opportunity to do this earlier, or at least have this model before I cut the hole in my router table top for the router plate as based on this fence I would have liked to put it 2.5" more to the front. but. 2.5" is not that critical, and I could move the fence backwards if needed.
> 
> ...


PurpLev: I found some of your models on the SU warehouse recently as I was searching for models to incorporate into a 3D drawing of my shop. You've done some great work on the Incra components! I've used several of them. The only changes I've made is to lengthen the carriage using push-pull since my router setup uses the 25" version. I created a couple of models of the TS components but will wait to upload them to the warehouse so I can double-check against real-world when I receive my TS system soon.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Incra 17" LS Positioner System*
> 
> Finally got the fence and was able to model it out last night. I wish I had the opportunity to do this earlier, or at least have this model before I cut the hole in my router table top for the router plate as based on this fence I would have liked to put it 2.5" more to the front. but. 2.5" is not that critical, and I could move the fence backwards if needed.
> 
> ...


thanks.

If you can- before you upload it back to warehouse, make sure my name is still accredited for on your version of the model. I've seen my model used on various versions of router tables on 3Dwarehouse, but all simply took it, exploded it, used it's geometry and then uploaded their version dropping my name from the credits while at it… not a life changer, but a bit of a shame really.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*

I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.

here is a quick preview of what the plugin looks like, and what it can do:

*EDITED: MOVIE HAS BEEN REPLACED WITH HIGHER QUALITY VERSION:*






The plugin is offered for sale (not pitching it, just stating a fact). I've created a website to host and manage the plugin which can be found here:

WUDWORX plugins page

Where you can also find a tutorial page which shows how to install, configure, and use the plugin. the Tutorial can be found here:

WWX Dovetails Plugin Tutorial Page.

This is all a brand new venture for me into new possibilities, both in marketing and starting a small business, and also in the development of tools and aids for woodworking in the virtual realm.

I would like to offer Lumberjocks a special price, but since this is all new to me, I need to find out how to do that as well.

Feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


Sharon i cant get the video to work mate


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


When I click play it says-
"This is a private video, if you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the senders friend request" 
Really wanted to watch…

Lisa


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback - like I said, this is all new to me - never used Youtube before, and the video was set for private. fixed now.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


Wow !!
That is awesome.
I just use the basic sketch up download ( no plug ins) 
That looked so simple. I'm sure it would take me forever longer. LOL
Thanks for sharing this,

Lisa


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


nice now if i can just figure out how to use sketch up i really don't have the brain for it i guess. great plugg


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


Wish I could use sketchup that well. I know, I know, people will help with that. I just don't have time for it. Well done on the plug in.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


Great plug in Sharon! Simple to use very intuitive..nicely done! Really allot easier to do than hand draw a row of pins and tails…


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


Nicely done! I wish you great success in your ventures.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

Dave - Thanks for the plug on FWW Design Click Build. your presentation with the model looks much better than mine. as for the banner- I never did finish that dovetailed box, so I finally was able to make a use of it 

As for plugins in general, as you can see from my demo - I don't have any plugins installed either  well, except for this one now. it really all boils down to the nature of your work with Sketchup and what tools can help you speed things up.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


Wow sharon, looks like you've really put some work into this, great job and on the website.


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


That is SWEET!!!!! Can't tell you how many times I've wished for something like this… and laying them out with trial/error and the Control/move and /3 stuff just doesn't always make 'em turn out like I want.


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


That looks much easier than drawing them manually. Nice work! I notice some ghosted lines after the tails are created. It looks like the plugin is creating a surface in between each tail. You can easily check this by hiding one or both of the sides.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


Glad you like it guys,

Thanks Dave. that is correct -the artifacts are from YouTube compression of the original capture movie. as I stated - I've never worked with Youtube before, and need to figure out the bits and tricks of making the best of it.

the plugin itself does not leave any extra artifacts or parts in the model.


----------



## BrianLuntz (Feb 4, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


This is a really cool and useful plug-in. Thanks so much for sharing it, and yes, in case no one has said it yet, the higher quality video really makes a difference.


----------



## KathVent (Feb 21, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *WWX Dovetails Plugin for SketchUp - It's Official!*
> 
> I have finally been able to bring this plugin to the state at which I'm happy with it, and feel comfortable publishing it.
> 
> ...


I do like your articles, though unfortunately on this occasion I could not view the video.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Another Joinery Plugin - Presenting M&T This time around*

Next in line, the WWX M&T Plugin is now officially available! I'm happy to finally bring this new plugin to a polished state.

here is a quick preview of what the plugin looks like, and what it can do:






The plugin is available here:

WUDWORX plugins page

Where you can also find a tutorial page which shows how to install, configure, and use the plugin. the Tutorial can be found here:

WWX M&T Plugin Tutorial Page

Special Thanks to Jojo and DaveR for providing feedback and support!

Feel free to contact me with any questions.
Peace!


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Another Joinery Plugin - Presenting M&T This time around*
> 
> Next in line, the WWX M&T Plugin is now officially available! I'm happy to finally bring this new plugin to a polished state.
> 
> ...


Well, it can't get much easier than that!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Another Joinery Plugin - Presenting M&T This time around*
> 
> Next in line, the WWX M&T Plugin is now officially available! I'm happy to finally bring this new plugin to a polished state.
> 
> ...


WOW. Nice work. I'll have to go install that. Thanks for all the work on it.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Another Joinery Plugin - Presenting M&T This time around*
> 
> Next in line, the WWX M&T Plugin is now officially available! I'm happy to finally bring this new plugin to a polished state.
> 
> ...


Certainly better than my scrap of hardboard and a bit of chalk…


----------



## lumberjane (Oct 17, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Another Joinery Plugin - Presenting M&T This time around*
> 
> Next in line, the WWX M&T Plugin is now officially available! I'm happy to finally bring this new plugin to a polished state.
> 
> ...


That looks great. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Another Joinery Plugin - Presenting M&T This time around*
> 
> Next in line, the WWX M&T Plugin is now officially available! I'm happy to finally bring this new plugin to a polished state.
> 
> ...


Sweet. 
Well done Sir.

Steve


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Another Joinery Plugin - Presenting M&T This time around*
> 
> Next in line, the WWX M&T Plugin is now officially available! I'm happy to finally bring this new plugin to a polished state.
> 
> ...


Wow! Very impressive! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Another Joinery Plugin - Presenting M&T This time around*
> 
> Next in line, the WWX M&T Plugin is now officially available! I'm happy to finally bring this new plugin to a polished state.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. this plugin actually took quite a bit of work as unlike other plugins that just draw new geometry, it has to figure out the parts first to know what to draw, where, and how. I like how it came out, and that it really automates the whole process and makes things easier and faster, so one can focus on the design, and not have to spend all the time putting in the joinery.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Another Joinery Plugin - Presenting M&T This time around*
> 
> Next in line, the WWX M&T Plugin is now officially available! I'm happy to finally bring this new plugin to a polished state.
> 
> ...


Can I use THIS!

Terrific idea … looking forward to receiving the plugin.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Another Joinery Plugin - Presenting M&T This time around*
> 
> Next in line, the WWX M&T Plugin is now officially available! I'm happy to finally bring this new plugin to a polished state.
> 
> ...


Heh, SENT!

Didn't recognize the name at first.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Other things are out there*

I was playing with Bonzai3D lately, and must say that the workflow and the built-in basic functionality of the app blows me away more and more. Before I used SketchUp I used Alias|Wavefront Maya (now owned by Autocad's Autodesk) but Maya is designed for animation and film work and was seriously lacking when it comes to product design. Working with Bonzai feels like home with all the benefits of design elements plus so much more.

The only thing I'm missing in Bonzai3d are the plugins which it does not support. although most of the plugins for SU are not needed as all the functionality is already built into the app. But plugins like the Dovetails and M&T plugins would sure make things easier. Tthe higher end app from the same maker FormZ does have plugin support (I used FormZ in my past so I was curious to see what they did with Bonzai3d - and am glad I did).

The downside? $500 compared to $0 for SU (free version), so I doubt we'll see many occasional woodworkers make the switch. This is probably aimed at the industrial designers market, and people that want the FormZ power while staying on a lower budget at the cost of the extra features that FormZ offers (at $1500).

For what it's worth - modeling is far more intuitive and faster in Bonzai3D than SU, there is far less overhead work (no cleaning extra left over lines and stuff like that, and everything makes more sense) and I did get to do some rendering comparisons:

*STRAIGHT OUT OF SKETCHUP:*










*BONZAI3D ''SKETCH'' RENDER:*










*BONZAI3D HIGHREZ RENDER:*










This is without playing around with the rendering options. the rendering could be made photorealistic, but this does give a quick idea to the power at hand.

I'm liking this.

If anyone is interested to try it out, or check out the tutorials that show what this app can do. you can check it out here:

http://www.bonzai3d.com

beware - this one is addictive.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Other things are out there*
> 
> I was playing with Bonzai3D lately, and must say that the workflow and the built-in basic functionality of the app blows me away more and more. Before I used SketchUp I used Alias|Wavefront Maya (now owned by Autocad's Autodesk) but Maya is designed for animation and film work and was seriously lacking when it comes to product design. Working with Bonzai feels like home with all the benefits of design elements plus so much more.
> 
> ...


Nice job with this write up Sharon.

Lee


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Other things are out there*
> 
> I was playing with Bonzai3D lately, and must say that the workflow and the built-in basic functionality of the app blows me away more and more. Before I used SketchUp I used Alias|Wavefront Maya (now owned by Autocad's Autodesk) but Maya is designed for animation and film work and was seriously lacking when it comes to product design. Working with Bonzai feels like home with all the benefits of design elements plus so much more.
> 
> ...


Just looking at the demo videos and reading through the docs, I think it would be a tough call to choose between the two commercial versions. Just my addendum to the comparison:

Bonzai3d has a richer set of built in drawing tools. The NURBS and the extrusion tools are a big plus. The boolean operations are also cool. The richer tool set also makes for a more complicated interface.

Sketch-up has a stronger set of presentation tools. The simplicity of its interface is also an advantage. They did a really good job on making the keyboard input of dimensions while drawing pretty seamless.

In my opinion, the rendering is a wash. There are some really good 3d party plugins and options for doing photorealistic rendering for Sketch-up. I personally like the more stylized path they took with Sketch-up.

I would probably switch to Bonzai3d if I were going to pay for the commercial version of something. I don't have a need for the presentation tools that Sketch-up has for the professional version and I would really enjoy the extra drawing tools. It looks like they did a pretty good job with the interface even though it is much more complex.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Other things are out there*
> 
> I was playing with Bonzai3D lately, and must say that the workflow and the built-in basic functionality of the app blows me away more and more. Before I used SketchUp I used Alias|Wavefront Maya (now owned by Autocad's Autodesk) but Maya is designed for animation and film work and was seriously lacking when it comes to product design. Working with Bonzai feels like home with all the benefits of design elements plus so much more.
> 
> ...


David -

bonzai does have a richer built in drawing tools and manipulation tool such as booleans and deformation tools. this does seem like it's making for a more complicated toolset at first, I felt the same the first time I opened Bonzai. but with v2 things are much smoother, and when you are actually working the interface is surprisingly easy and powerful to navigate to quickly get to all the tools you need.

not sure what presentation tools you refer to RE sketchup, but b3d has all the tools within SU. dimension input from the keyboard while drawing is also used in b3d just the same way, with the addition of quite simple and useful set of dynamic guide snapping and grid snapping assist.

I have tried some of the 3rd party rendering engines for SU, and they are decent. but from my experience each and every one of them made the workflow very complicated compared to b3d which uses materials, lights, and rendering process much like the rest of the modeling apps in the market.

not trying to bash SU - I love SU for what it is, but always felt "if only I had this tool and that tool". I think SU is fantastic for being a Sketching app, and probably does not require all the additional functionality of a more robust modeling environment. but having those tools, working with solids, and being able to instantaneously render a photorealistic version for the client is a sweet treat.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Other things are out there*
> 
> I was playing with Bonzai3D lately, and must say that the workflow and the built-in basic functionality of the app blows me away more and more. Before I used SketchUp I used Alias|Wavefront Maya (now owned by Autocad's Autodesk) but Maya is designed for animation and film work and was seriously lacking when it comes to product design. Working with Bonzai feels like home with all the benefits of design elements plus so much more.
> 
> ...


PurpLev:

On the commercial version of Sketch-up, you can prebuild documents such as standard views, cross sections, and presentation materials with Layout and Present (additional packages that come with it). They are much like document templates for Word. If you revise things within your model, all of the other documents that are associated are also updated with the revisions. It also includes bill of materials from the objects that are included in the components. If you are compiling bids, the associated costs are kept up as well. If you are doing a lot of bids and proposals, it would be a huge time saver.

Sketch-up is quite sophisticated at what it does but they are focusing on a different audience. The modeling aspect is pretty secondary and kept fairly rudimentary. They assume that people will use it and then give the Sketch-up models to CAD people to create real models from rather than it being a real full featured modeling program. Too many modeling tools are omitted.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Other things are out there*
> 
> I was playing with Bonzai3D lately, and must say that the workflow and the built-in basic functionality of the app blows me away more and more. Before I used SketchUp I used Alias|Wavefront Maya (now owned by Autocad's Autodesk) but Maya is designed for animation and film work and was seriously lacking when it comes to product design. Working with Bonzai feels like home with all the benefits of design elements plus so much more.
> 
> ...


Thanks David, I see what you mean with Layout and all. I agree with you that both apps are aimed at different audiences.

on the same note - have you seen the cross section real-time dynamic tool in b3d? it's quite attractive. adding to that the automated area calculation, angle calc, and other dimensional tools I would be curious to see if they don't match up with SU pro + layout. haven't personally used layout so I can't really say so myself.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Other things are out there*
> 
> I was playing with Bonzai3D lately, and must say that the workflow and the built-in basic functionality of the app blows me away more and more. Before I used SketchUp I used Alias|Wavefront Maya (now owned by Autocad's Autodesk) but Maya is designed for animation and film work and was seriously lacking when it comes to product design. Working with Bonzai feels like home with all the benefits of design elements plus so much more.
> 
> ...


The videos of the tools looked pretty sweet from Bonzai3d. I hate the dimensions in Sketch-up. The rotation tools leave a lot to be desired as well. The cross section tool in Sketch-up looks cool but once I tried it out, I didn't have that much use for it.

Apparently, there are not any new drawing capabilities in the pro version of Sketch-up other than some of the dealing with components and building your own styles. Nothing that I would really be that interested in for my own use. There is a lot of potential there from people like you making some nice plug-ins but still pretty limited without more quality plug-ins. I looked over the API docs and it looked pretty accessible but basically, you would have to re-write a huge number of the basic tools to make them more capable for real modeling. I think the main problem is they have a limited numeric model that leads to a lot of gaps and ambiguity on selecting and finding edges when working at a fine detail level.

I would probably jump over to Bonzai3d in a heartbeat if I was going to pay the $$. I am pretty much stuck in a dead end with the current version of Sketch-up now that they have killed DXF import support in the free version. I just have to click the no thanks button when it tries to get me to upgrade. I really can't complain though since it is free. I do have some additional alternatives though since I work for a university so there is a lot of stuff that I can get the educational version. Later, I am planning on converting my little lathe (metal) to CNC and real CAD formats will pretty much be a must, so eventually I will jump ship. I won't be buying any software for a while because if I were going to spend the $$ right now, I would go for a little metal working mill.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Other things are out there*
> 
> I was playing with Bonzai3D lately, and must say that the workflow and the built-in basic functionality of the app blows me away more and more. Before I used SketchUp I used Alias|Wavefront Maya (now owned by Autocad's Autodesk) but Maya is designed for animation and film work and was seriously lacking when it comes to product design. Working with Bonzai feels like home with all the benefits of design elements plus so much more.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you David, both on the SU perspective (no complains - it's free, and it does some pretty amazing stuff) and on the $$$ concern with B3D. I believe that it is a bit overpriced for what it is (the market share). Should it have been marked at $100-$200 they would have gotten a good number of converts from SU me included (and I don't use SU Pro).


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Other things are out there*
> 
> I was playing with Bonzai3D lately, and must say that the workflow and the built-in basic functionality of the app blows me away more and more. Before I used SketchUp I used Alias|Wavefront Maya (now owned by Autocad's Autodesk) but Maya is designed for animation and film work and was seriously lacking when it comes to product design. Working with Bonzai feels like home with all the benefits of design elements plus so much more.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think the most brilliant thing that they did for Sketch-up was the 3D warehouse. I had to come up with a layout for a new computer lab and it was wonderful to have all the scaled furnishings at my fingertips. Having all that stuff available made the job a 30 minute toss together rather than having to bang it all out from scratch with a CAD program. Much like a 3D Visio. It is great marketing for people like office furnishing companies to put their stuff out there so people spec their furnishings.

Very smart of the people with Bonzai3D to hook into the 3D warehouse and Google Earth.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*

OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.

Then it hit me - why not automate the whole thing with a plugin and call it a day. so I did.

I wrote this plugin last night, and cleaned it up a bit more today. It is available for free on my website, and future versions which will offer some extra customization will be available for purchase as part of the wudworx library of woodworking plugins for sketchup.

So, what does this plugin do? what does it look like? you can see it right here:






FYI- the latency in the video as the plugin is doing it's thing are caused by the capturing software and not the plugin itself which works instantaneously.

Plugins Website: http://sites.google.com/site/wudworx/


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm a little intimidated by Sketchup, how important do you think it is to the average woodworker? I do all my plans on a sheet of graph paper or I'll get them from some other source and maybe alter to my liking. I tried it once and was some what overwhelmed by all the different drawing options. By the way I did like your video.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon;

You are VERY good with this program. Call me amazed!

Lee


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


*ClayandNancy* - this plugin was developed with you in mind. it helps avoid the most common issues new sketchup users seem to be experiencing and that is the 'component' syndrome  I think you should give this a try.

how important is SketchUp the the average woodworker? that is a very personal and general question. how important is a block plane to the average woodworker? some could not do a thing without it, while others never seen one and have no problem with that. bottom line - whatever works for you is whats important, this is merely another tool that may or may not be of service. for me - it does wonders.

*amazed* - thank you  now if I could only do the things you do with the REAL THING you could call ME amazed!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


Which version should I download? Will the free version work? I'm assuming this plugin needs a base version to work?


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


Wow. That is such a great idea and plugin. I especially like the tenon feature. Great job.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


*ClayandNancy* - the free version will work just fine. thats what I use.

Thenks *Eric*. If you liked the tenon feature, you should checkout the dovetail one


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


OH THATS COOL! Excellent features, they really help.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


An upgraded version is now available. you can just extract the new files over the old ones if you already installed the plugin (overwrite old files)

Let me know what you think.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


OOPS- disregard my previous comment about replacing files - do not overwrite ALL files.

If you already have a wudworx plugin installed, just copy (overwrite) wwxtool.rbs and wwxboardmaker.rbs into the Plugins\wudworx folder. make sure the rest of the files stay intact though.


----------



## timrowledge (Sep 22, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


ClayAndNancy - I'd suggest that SketchUp (OK, CAD programs in general, let's be generous here) is probably going to be seen as about as important as a router within a few years.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


I like it, I used sketchup for my ourdoor kitchen. Takes some practice but it works great. Thx for sharing this is very helpful!


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


Wow. This is a great plugin!

@ClayandNancy I just recently started using SketchUp. I'm sure I'll still make quick sketches with pencil, but for more complicated designs, SketchUp is invaluable. It really gives you a better view of what you want to accomplish. At least for me and my limited drawing skills, that is a huge advantage.

I only spent about 6 hours watching videos (such as PurpLev's) and playing with SketchUp to understand the basics and apply it. There comes an "aha" moment where it clicks and you are good to run with it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. glad to see you find it useful. makes making it worth while.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Wudworx Board Maker Plugin*
> 
> OK, so it all started when I was trying to write a blog to post as a tutorial for people starting out with SketchUp. halfway into the blog, I decided that a video would probably be easier for me, and easier for others. so I stopped the blog, and started capturing the video. Halfway through the capture I figured that I probably will need to go a little more basic and a bit more in detail in order to be more clear about certain things that I do - so I stopped the video.
> 
> ...


Folks if you're not using SketchUp, you owe it to yourself to use it a little. I think it helps toi work through a book on it. Though I'm not going to recommend the first book I used. I'm on my 2nd book, "SketchUp Cookbook", which is very good, but it is not designed as a book to start with. Good luck!

Bill


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*The Drill Guide*

I've had this one on the back burner for a …while… but with family etc never had time to finalize it properly until now, but am very excited with what this one can do.

what is it?

It's a new plugin for SketchUp (no longer Google SketchUp as they sold it to Trimble). This one is for making/drilling holes. consider it a cordless drill or sorts combined with one of those shelving pins drilling jigs to align and distribute holes in a straight line at even spacing.

This plugin the "making holes" in parts process in general, can do regular holes, countersunk, and counter-bored as well as making arrays of holes.

here is a short demo of what it can do:






Thanks for watching
Happy New Year


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *The Drill Guide*
> 
> I've had this one on the back burner for a …while… but with family etc never had time to finalize it properly until now, but am very excited with what this one can do.
> 
> ...


That will be a very useful plugin! Once I learn to use SketchUp!!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *The Drill Guide*
> 
> I've had this one on the back burner for a …while… but with family etc never had time to finalize it properly until now, but am very excited with what this one can do.
> 
> ...


Very clever Sharon. Nice work.

Lee


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *The Drill Guide*
> 
> I've had this one on the back burner for a …while… but with family etc never had time to finalize it properly until now, but am very excited with what this one can do.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

PurpLev said:


> *The Drill Guide*
> 
> I've had this one on the back burner for a …while… but with family etc never had time to finalize it properly until now, but am very excited with what this one can do.
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the heads up. Randy, go to sketchupforwoodworkers.com to get started, then check out www.martinrinehart.com/models/tutorial/tutorial_01.html for some more handy tips.


----------

